# Which Julius K9 harness?



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Does anyone know what the real differences are between the IDC powerharness and the normal powerharness? Or more importantly, why the changes are improvements? Don't want to spend more money if it isn't necessary, although I do think the IDC ones look snazzier.

Saw them at Crufts but by this point I was a bit skint and thought I'd better mull it over at home.

Looking forward to getting one with velcro "IN TRAINING" tags - hopefully I'll be able to get some peace to train Dino in the park.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Shrap said:


> Does anyone know what the real differences are between the IDC powerharness and the normal powerharness? Or more importantly, why the changes are improvements? Don't want to spend more money if it isn't necessary, although I do think the IDC ones look snazzier.
> 
> Saw them at Crufts but by this point I was a bit skint and thought I'd better mull it over at home.
> 
> Looking forward to getting one with velcro "IN TRAINING" tags - hopefully I'll be able to get some peace to train Dino in the park.


Can you get "IN TRAINING" labels for the Julius k9 Harness? If so could you link me to where i can get one please?


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Labrador Laura said:


> Can you get "IN TRAINING" labels for the Julius k9 Harness? If so could you link me to where i can get one please?


There's a minimum order of 10 from K9 Gear. When I order I don't mind ordering extras for people and sending them on as long as my costs are covered.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I got very confused when getting my two their JuliusK9 harnesses!

I *think* Lily has the IDC and Branston has the standard, although they both cost the same (Amazon and Ebay)

Theirs are the ones with side rings though not the ones that you can fix the velcro side panels on.

They are a different shape, I don't know whether you can really tell from these pics:


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Canine Concepts also used to do the velcro labels and you can put what you want on and can order as many as you want. Been awhile since I've been on the site but hopefully it's still the same


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Velcro Labels for IDC and Power Harnesses - HK Gear


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Shrap said:


> There's a minimum order of 10 from K9 Gear. When I order I don't mind ordering extras for people and sending them on as long as my costs are covered.


If you don't mind ordering more i would be very greatful, and of course cover costs. Hopefully if people see the 'IN TRAINING' labels they'll stop allowing their dogs to run over and disturbing training.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

The IDC harness has an angled front strap, the power harness has a straight front strap.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> I got very confused when getting my two their JuliusK9 harnesses!
> 
> I *think* Lily has the IDC and Branston has the standard, although they both cost the same (Amazon and Ebay)
> 
> ...


i've been looking at the idc with siderings for opie. is that a front ring on it too, along with the side rings?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I wasn't sure which one to get when I got Millie's but couldn't justify the extra cost for the IDC one (Her one ended up costing £18 from Zooplus on offer a while back)

Millie's is the original (Old style) one and you can see the strap at a 90' angle to each other and it has the side velcro bits.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

tattoogirl73 said:


> i've been looking at the idc with siderings for opie. is that a front ring on it too, along with the side rings?


It is, but I stitched it on myself! I found the best way to stop pulling with my two was with a front leading harness but preferred the style of the JuliusK9 to any front leading harness I could find. So I took 2 D-rings off of some old collars and stitched them into the front strap of their harnesses. Works a treat :thumbup:


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

my oh is paying for it so i don't mind it costing more. millie looks stunning in hers too  just ordered one from amzon so going to steal the sewing a ring on idea when it comes. i prefer opie on a front ring but the fleece one he's got twists to the side. we originally had the easy walk harness but it rubbed his sides. fingers crossed this one is perfect for him


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Dino in his IDC


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

Wyrd said:


> The IDC harness has an angled front strap, the power harness has a straight front strap.


This. I got the IDC because I was a bit worried about how high the strap sits on the throat of the power one.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Spencer in his IDC


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Think it's a good job I ordered opie one or he would have been looking shoddy compared to everyone else's gorgeous dogs and I can't have that  will post pics of him in it when it comes


----------

